# Kids Coughing



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got a couple of kids with a wet, flegmy cough. The kids are in different pens (one older group pen, one younger group pen). No temp (took it yesterday - it was 103.6 for both, same with a non-symptomatic kid).

And before y'all ask, it's not when they're on the lambar or after running around. It's anytime.

Of course, I'm worried about pneumonia, but with no temp, I would think not? It has been very hot and humid here with no rain in, well, I can't remember when. So very dusty, but it doesn't sound like it would be from dust because it's not a dry, hacking cough.

Should I give them anything? I was thinking without a temp, no, but what do I know.

Advice is welcome (ha! thinking of Vicki's siggy line - no, Vicki, I REALLY don't know the answer!). :lol


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Well, dust can cause phlegm to form. Any runny noses or sneezing out globs of snot? I had some of that last year with the drought in TX. When the fires started, I had a few run a fever, so I ended up treating. I was having to leave to go to a funeral out of state, so I gave everyone a shot of Duramyacin, then left my neighbor with instructions to mix powder in the water. When I got back, there were no more symptoms. Did they need it? I don't know. I was operating on the idea they always have the bugs and periods of stress can give it a chance to get out of hand.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You have no choice but to just wait and watch. Perhaps bolster Bo-se, give Vitamin C crushed up over their grain. Like with smoke or dust, you would have all your goats snotty nosed, not just a few. I usually treat kid pens, not so much individual animals if I am going to add a feed through of tetracycline for the group, which we did during the times they burn the national forest if I start seeing problems in the herd. But....I use my good colostrum on all kids, so I wouldn't be looking at some kids coming from dams who had been vaccinated for pasturella and others who may have not, or young dams and older better dams colostrum. I know I am not dealing with immiunity issues. Benedryl, all of the above, watch their temp, first sign of too much nose snot or rasp in the lung and yes they would be on meds especially if it is effecting their eating like hogs. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks. So far, I don't think we're that bad yet. No snotty noses and breathing sounds normal otherwise. Appetite is not an issue. 

I'll wait and watch and take temps in the meantime. Thanks.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Still coughing, still no temp, no runny noses. Still wait and watch?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's only been 3 days  They aren't worse?

Do you have lungworm on your property? It's a specific test you have to send in to a lab, but may be worth it. Usually a cough causes kids not to run around, not to eat as much as they normally do when it's a problem. Are you sure it's not a normal, I am learning how cud, cough?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! I know, I'm probably overly cautious. 

As far as I know, we do not have lung worms here. And although there are many lakes in SW Michigan, according to MSU small ruminant specialists, its not prominent here, but is in the UP. Doesn't mean it couldn't be, but I have no water here, so no snails.

These kids are running around, eating well, pooping and peeing well, drinking, etc. They've been cudding for a while now. It's SOMETHING, but I guess still not worth treating. Although I have to say, I'm tempted. But won't. Wet cough. That's it.

These two kids do have milk goiter. Could that have any involvement?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No clue, most of my kids have milk goiters, every year, and no wet cough. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

:sigh

Did I say I hate waiting and watching?


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

I have the same thing happening with a doeling I took back.

She's been treated with Baytril, and when they didn't do much, the vet suggested lungworms so I treated with Levamsole and she's still got a nasty phlemy cough.

No temp, her color looks good, she's taking her bottle well and she's eating grain. But you can really hear her congestion when she's nursing.

I've had her on colloidal silver which seems to be helping a little.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone for telling me NOT to treat. I didn't (although I really wanted to) and the cough is gone. Just hate that waiting and watching!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Great news! So 5 to 7 days? How odd that number is....the same number you stay on antibiotics  Vicki


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, it has been over a month now for me, and my doeling is still coughing. I think next week we'll move onto a Draxxin shot.


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

I wanted to post an update - my vet believes that she has/had a sinus infection so he gave her a shot of Draxxin and cleared it up within 3 days. We repeat the shot in 14 days as he says that sinus infections are a booger to treat. REALLY glad she's doing well! dance:


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad you finally got to the problem, Anthea.

I have to say, I'm not familiar with sinus infections in goats (not that I'm familiar with a lot of things goats get). Haven't seen it brought up on the forum, either. I'm not familiar with Draxxin, either. What is it? Of course, I guess I can google it and find that answer.


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

I'm not familiar with sinus infections either - talk about a learning curve - there is always something to learn!

My vet uses Draxxin off label when he feels it's critical to not delay. It works REALLY well with upper respiratory issues - clears up summer pneumonia in a few days and it is a 14 day antibiotic. It's very expensive, but well worth it in my view. I tend to be conservative in treatment - I don't hesitate to use it when it's needed though. 

It's a real treat to see CatieBug finally acting like a goat kid, romping and exploring and running around getting into mischief with a lovely black glossy coat and able to breathe easily. Since she can breathe easily, she's eating better and finally she's getting that 'glossy' look that healthy kids have dance:

Draxxin
(Pfizer Animal Health) Draxxin Injectable Solution is an antibiotic indicated for the treatment of bovine respiratory disease (BRD), infectious bovine keratoconjunctivitis (IBK) and foot rot in beef and non-lactating dairy cattle and for treatment and control of swine respiratory disease (SRD) in swine. Each ml contains 100 mg tulathromycin. The usual recommended dosage of Draxxin is 2.5 mg per kg (1.1 ml per 100 lbs) body weight, given SQ in the neck. Do not administer more than 20 ml per injection site in cattle. One dose provides up to 7-14 days BRD treatment and control. Do not administer more than 5 ml per injection site in swine. Not for use in female dairy cattle 20 months of age or older, or in calves to be processed for veal. Tulathromycin.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

What kind of dosage does that use for goats, just the 2.5 mg per kg?


----------



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

I believe the dose is 1.1 cc per 100lbs.

http://www.vkvboers.com/Goat_Med_Doses.pdf


----------

